# Rear drum to disc



## MidnightAuto (May 28, 2018)

Hey guys I have a 64 a body that came from PO with Baer disc brakes in front and power breaks all set up under hood. The rear is currently drum brakes. I am planning to swap out rear ends this winter and was thinking I might as well upgrade to disc in the back that buying from someone like quick performance with it already all built. My question is what else has to be done? Can I use same rear brake line and just plug into new rear disc After installing rear end? Or is there more to it than that?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Depends on which calipers you end up using and what type fittings they have. Not all are the same. Generally speaking, you probably can re-use the existing lines, provided they both reach and fit the fittings on the calipers.

Bear


----------



## MidnightAuto (May 28, 2018)

got it thanks Bear. I wanted to make sure their was not anything that needed to happen under the hood with master cylinder or proportioning valve or anything like that. As long as the line reaches with the right fitting, sounds like I am good.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

If you have a disc/drum poportioning valve I think you'll have to change it to disc/disc. And you will have to change out the e brake cables I'm pretty sure but you should fact check this info.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Yes, you need to have a new proportioning valve!

However, most of us advocate keeping the drums out back. They work GREAT!

But if you have the money and want a cleaner setup, then go for it.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

BTW, remember, your emergency brakes are in the drums.

Not all disk kits come with them, so you will need to add an e brake.


----------



## MidnightAuto (May 28, 2018)

Ok thanks guys. Disc is not critical, but it’s not very expensive to add to a full rear end buy from quick performance


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Since 75% of the braking is done with the front, addition of rear disc brakes on an A body is really more for the 'bling' factor than actual function. And the original drum brake parking brake feature is usually superior to the holding power of the rear disc set-ups. I personally wouldn't bother.


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

Converting the rears to disc is cool and convenient when it comes time to service them. Otherwise, it's extra spending that could be used for trim, motor upgrades, interior, wheels, suspension, etc. UNLESS you are going for rally course track times. My 67 [email protected] was converted to rear disc and it's nice, but was not necessary since it's a dry weather commute to work with the occasional WOT. The parking brake system had to have a custom piece made to make the cable connection work. Not a big deal, just something extra to add to the list of things to conquer.


----------

